# Project cascade



## C-Bag (Feb 2, 2020)

Time and time again I see I'm not the only one who starts on something only to have it be like a pebble in a pond. The ripples radiating out to touch the whole pond. Well my pond is still sloshing. When we moved here we knew we were moving into a multi year project and I needed storage for a big old 40's O'Keef&Merrit stove and my almost new zero turn mower. So we found a 6x10 tent shed in a yard sale and it served us well till I could sell the mower and install the stove. But the shed was handy and was full but the cover was dying. It was $200 for a new cover and $180 to cover it in corregated tin, so guess which route I went 

But the ends were still tent and all was ok until a big windstorm. So since I was already committed I started rummaging through the "engineering stock" and found enough stock to fab up some old scaffolding struts to tie in the top and sides. Then 3/4" tube for the door frame. The trick was the corregated tin. It was messy fit on the edges IMHO so I had a flash and tried my HF shrinker that had been waiting for a project. That caused me to need to mount it and I had a mount I'd gotten with my beader but it needed to be shortened( the guy was way taller then me) then down the wabbit hole of a foot linkage as we're talking a LOT of shrinking here. That bodged I pumped away and realized I needed to sharpen and adjust a Beverly B2 throatless shear I'd picked up but never used. Then needed to get an old Milwuakee 18ga electric shear a guy gave me decades ago going. This is what the first panel I did looked like. You can see the progression. Got everything fabbed and hung and have not been able to finish the lock and covers for hinges, hopefully only a couple hours more work. The last pic is of what the other end with the tent door looked like.


----------



## mikey (Feb 2, 2020)

Oh, indeed, we do understand the wabbit hole around here. And there are a LOT of wabbit holes around here. Kinda' makes me feel like Elmer Fudd!


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 3, 2020)

As a true Fuddite I had to look around in amazement at the multiple wabbit holes I had traversed. Usually it takes a certain amount of chemical calibration to seem so flighty but it just shows how unprepared I truly was. Just because I could remember where a tool was and when I got it didn't mean I'd used enough to know it was ready to work. Or in the case of shrinker how to use it.

One of the last sloshes after all was done was the old Milwaukee shear needed a new cord. So I got a cord and could NOT get it to release from the trigger speed control. So I released the little tabs and pulled the unit free and of course it promptly fell apart. I got it back together but it needed a new trigger. Turns out the thing was like several gen old and the trigger assembly didn't seem to evolve into a superceeded #. Seemed the old girl was doomed then after hours of search I found an outfit called Kaufman Family Tool Repair in VA. I thought I found the # and it looked like it was in stock but no pic. Sent an inquiry and Kellie said "glad you inquired instead of ordering blind" and sent a pic. Sure enough it wasn't the right assembly  A little while later she emailed me and said she researched # and it had been superceeded and they had the trigger in stock, $9 and $9 shipping. I PayPal the $ and got shipping notice w/tracking. This was Monday morning and Wed afternoon had the trigger. Popped it in and fit and worked like new. Love it when I actually get customer service and get it fixed. Two thumbs up for Kaufman Family Tool Repair! NFI, YMMV yadda yadda.


----------

